# ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Fault - 00283



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Fault Code:
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71C71D29683314B681-8024

1 Fault Found:
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did a quick log in block 1 of the ABS module to get a reading of each sensor's wheel speed. All four looked to be functioning properly and in sync. Therefore, I don't think the sensor is what is causing the issue. 

The abs/traction control lights pop on the dash only when I am braking & turning at a low speed (i.e. pulling into and out of a parking spot). Once I get going a few hundred feet, the lights disappear and don't come back on until I'm pulling in somewhere to park... About 90% of my drive is highway and not once have the warning lights come on during that portion of the drive and I've not noticed a difference in braking, steering, etc. 

Could there be something else causing this fault, other than ABS sensor itself? I still need to visually inspect the area for any loose/broken wiring or damage. Could it possibly be a bad wheel bearing that is throwing off the sensor?


----------

